# Cocentaina Feria



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

The feria starts today and runs till Nov 4th. It's claimed to be the biggest medieval fair in Spain. Over 700 stalls throughout the town. Well worth the visit if you are over this way!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> The feria starts today and runs till Nov 4th. It's claimed to be the biggest medieval fair in Spain. Over 700 stalls throughout the town. Well worth the visit if you are over this way!


ahh - that explains the various bus trips going from Jávea today......... which I wish I'd known about sooner, since I have the day off!


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

for future reference, it is an annual event and is always the first weekend in Nov...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> for future reference, it is an annual event and is always the first weekend in Nov...




I've never taken the day off before, though.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It's also where you can buy things without paying IVA!!

Yes, it's mainly a medieval market but there are plenty of other stalls selling tractors (I kid you not), cars, multi-fuel fires etc.


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

Have just got back, and it is very busy there...mind you, it's the first day AND fiesta day too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> Have just got back, and it is very busy there...mind you, it's the first day AND fiesta day too


and half of Jávea's there...........


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Big tip.... if you are coming by car, park it in Muro or Alcoy and get the bus to Cocentaina. Parking in the town is non existant.


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> Big tip.... if you are coming by car, park it in Muro or Alcoy and get the bus to Cocentaina. Parking in the town is non existant.


yes the park and ride works very well...we have friends who used it on the opening day/bank holiday. Buses were running every 10 minutes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> yes the park and ride works very well...we have friends who used it on the opening day/bank holiday. Buses were running every 10 minutes.


photos please

not of the bus, necessarily.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> photos please
> 
> not of the bus, necessarily.....


Sorry, forgot to take my camera. It was great, as good as previous years which really surprised me in the current climate.


Well worth a visit but you MUST visit all the back lanes as they've tucked stalls in everywhere.


Food is fantastic.


----------

